# charge impossible



## abraxis (25 Octobre 2013)

Salut a tous, j'ai un gros souci de charge sur mon i pad 2:
Je le retrouve un matin la batterie à 0. ( je pensais avoir tout fermé y compris la wifi la nuit mais bon...

Branchement sur secteur avec chargeur d'origine, essai avec le chargeur i phone, essai avec 2 cordons differnds, essai sur le port usb de mon mac book pro et la seule chose que je vois c'est le logo batterie avec une demi barette en rouge et le logo " éclair et une price de courant"

quand je le branche sur le mac book, i tunes ne le reconnait pas ( peut être qu'il faut un minimum de batterie ) 
Par contre mon i phone se recharge sans soucis avec tous mes chargeurs.

PS  j'ai bien entendu parcouru le forum avant dexposer mon problème et pas de réponses.
Si quelqu un peut m'aider...  merci


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2013)

Laisse le brancher en charge un moment! et si vraiment il ne se recharge pas, alors il faudra penser à l'emporter en SAV


----------



## abraxis (25 Octobre 2013)

ca y est je viens d'atteindre difficilement les 2 %  ce qui permet au moins de l'allumer une fois branché.

Est ce du au fait que la batterie ait été complétement vidée ou y a il un autre problème, avant ca se rechargait trés vite, 1h en moyenne suffisait quand il me restait 20 ou 30%


----------



## abraxis (30 Octobre 2013)

Ca y est 100 % de charge en usb avec le mac book, ca tiens la charge
Merci pour les conseils


----------



## Eric5374 (30 Octobre 2013)

abraxis a dit:


> Salut a tous, j'ai un gros souci de charge sur mon i pad 2:
> Je le retrouve un matin la batterie à 0. ( je pensais avoir tout fermé y compris la wifi la nuit mais bon...
> 
> Branchement sur secteur avec chargeur d'origine, essai avec le chargeur i phone, essai avec 2 cordons differnds, essai sur le port usb de mon mac book pro et la seule chose que je vois c'est le logo batterie avec une demi barette en rouge et le logo " éclair et une price de courant"
> ...



pense tu as bien fermé toute tes applications définitivement le plus souvent possible?

Pour fermer une application définitivement, comme sous iOS 6, il faut tout d'abord passer par lécran de gestion du multitâche. Il saffiche après un double clic sur le bouton Home de liPhone ou de liPad. Ensuite, depuis cet écran, pour fermer définitivement une application, il suffit de lenvoyer valser en lair avec le doigt !
A noter : il est ainsi possible de fermer trois applis de manière simultanée.


----------

